# Schwinn 1971 Sports Tourer     Classy!



## schwinnbikebobb (Feb 24, 2022)

Picked this Sierra Brown first year Sports Tourer last month.  It looks to have been a loved bike.  I think in my opinion other than Silver Mist this brown is the most classy looking of the colors.  Has a good look to it.


----------



## juvela (Feb 24, 2022)

-----

😉

...and you got the Atom 440's instead of the KKT RTSF which were often substituted later due to shortages...

1971 was the final year for the slotted and threaded alloy dustcaps they wear

beginning with 1972 the dustcap became a press fit chrome steel item


-----


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 24, 2022)

What a sweet ride! Sierra Brown was one of the most popular colors around this area back in the day.


----------



## Tim s (Feb 25, 2022)

Very nice. Tim


----------



## Eric Amlie (Feb 25, 2022)

I love Sierra Brown when it's in good condition, but when it's old & oxidized, it can look pretty bad.
Same goes for Campus Green.
Your bike looks great.
I had one years ago, but like yours, it was the 24" frame. Too big for me at 5' 6", so I sent it on it's way to a new owner.
I'd love to find a nice one with a 22" frame.


----------



## Quakertownrich (Feb 25, 2022)

Very nice! Congrats on a great bike!
 I have same but rear hub say 1-72 so I assume it is a '72. I primered nicks but matching touch up is not worth risking(for me). Not as pristine as yours, but here it is


----------



## Eric Amlie (Feb 25, 2022)

Interesting to note the T/A vs. Nervar cranksets.


----------



## juvela (Feb 26, 2022)

Eric Amlie said:


> Interesting to note the T/A vs. Nervar cranksets.




-----

here is the Schwinn dealer parts illustration page for the T.A. set courtesy of our very own @Metacortex -









-----


----------



## Eric Amlie (Feb 26, 2022)

What document did this come from, and is it available online?
I'd like to find the illustration & spec. for the spacer that was used to correct the chainline on the '62-'64 15 speed bikes.
Would that be covered in this manual?


----------



## juvela (Feb 26, 2022)

Eric Amlie said:


> What document did this come from, and is it available online?
> I'd like to find the illustration & spec. for the spacer that was used to correct the chainline on the '62-'64 15 speed bikes.
> Would that be covered in this manual?




-----

do not have this book

page sent by @Metacortex

you could send him a PM...

if you are inquiring regarding a spacer that fits behind the gear block they are typically offered in 1.0, 1.5 & 2.0mm thicknesses

BITD shops used ones from SA

a bit later Kingsbridge Tool and others offered them in alloy

should be readily available at any bicycle shop

-----


----------



## Eric Amlie (Feb 26, 2022)

Thanks @juvela,
I'm referring to the spacer that Schwinn used to move the triple plateau chainset outwards to improve chainline on the 15 speed bikes.
I'm mostly interested in documenting what Schwinn did.
I took apart the crank assembly from a '62 Superior and measured the spacer to be .068", but it would be nice to have an image of a page in a Schwinn publication that shows it and provides the specs.


----------



## juvela (Feb 26, 2022)

-----

the same spacer mentioned in me post is also used to move the drive side out to the right a bit

it is fitted behind the fixed bottom bracket cup

usually the spacers are made to fit a BSC cup so in the case of an Italian threaded shell the spacer must often be cut to fit over the cup

never an issue on a Schwinn product of course

---

cannot advise on what may have been employed on a '62 or '63 Superior as they came with an Ashtabula type chainset

me comment above refers to three-piece chainsets

-----


----------

